# No Display after HD 7750 inserted?



## prateek (Sep 27, 2013)

Guys, a problem here.
I just bought an Antec VP450P smps and a new Power Color HD7750 1GB DDr5. I brought them home, installed the SMPS first, started the PC and it worked like it should. (that means smps correctly installed) And then I opened up the gfx card, plugged in the PCIe, connected the VGA cable through the DVI-VGA adapter (which looks like DVI-A male plug) (and which came in the box) in the card.
But when i turn the PC on, the display doesn't show up and even no sound from the CPU is heard. I'm all confused of what could the problem be? Tried plugging the VGA to motherboard (card inserted) and still the same. 
But when i removed the card, kept the VGA in motherboard, started PC, then display came and that beep sound was also heard.
Now tell me what could the possible problem be? Does that adapter requires the same DVI-I dual link plug or would that work too?
OR the card is faulty?
Tell me some solutions guys so i need to get that replaced, if faulty?

PS: i tried setting PCIe in BIOS too. and disabling current graphics driver


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 27, 2013)

doesn't it come with DVI-I adapter? try to reseat the gpu carefuly.


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2013)

the gpu must be faulty if the pci-e slot of the motherboard is OK.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 28, 2013)

Check the GPU in another set up.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 29, 2013)

Remove the drivers of previous graphics card(If they're installed) and then try again. It once happened to me after uninstalling the previous drivers it worked.


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2013)

If OP is using the discrete gpu his pc is not even booting properly so I don't think it's anyway related to drivers.
BTW, OP has 945 chipset based motherboard so he may need to update the motherboard bios to use the gfx card.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 30, 2013)

does the fan of the GPU move?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 30, 2013)

Though I don't have much idea about Hardware, but many > Mid-End GFX required a power from SMPS. Are you sure you gfx haven't that port? If yes then you should connect a cable from SMPS. Hardware peoples will be able to help you much better.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 30, 2013)

hd 7750 is the fastest ddr5 card which does draw power from pcie slot only.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> If OP is using the discrete gpu his pc is not even booting properly so I don't think it's anyway related to drivers.
> BTW, OP has 945 chipset based motherboard so he may need to update the motherboard bios to use the gfx card.



I had that same setup, I installed my HD 7750 it didn't worked at first, my friend told me to uninstall any old gpu drivers and see if that work, I uninstalled them and installed HD 7750 it worked.


----------



## prateek (Sep 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> the gpu must be faulty if the pci-e slot of the motherboard is OK.



Checked the card in friend's rig, there it is working fine. But for the slot, i think it is working fine as the fan on the GPU is working. 



Nighthawk12 said:


> Remove the drivers of previous graphics card(If they're installed) and then try again. It once happened to me after uninstalling the previous drivers it worked.



Tried that already but then also same problem.



topgear said:


> If OP is using the discrete gpu his pc is not even booting properly so I don't think it's anyway related to drivers.
> BTW, OP has 945 chipset based motherboard so he may need to update the motherboard bios to use the gfx card.



I'm also guessing if there's some compatibility issues with the board. Also I tried to update the BIOS on the board but did not succeeded. Files I downloaded did not have the .exe files to update. Any help on that part? I've got PCCHIPS P17G board. Last hope that updated BIOS would solve the issue.


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2013)

there's two revisions of the board available :

v1.0
PCCHIPS Web Site

v1.0A
PCCHIPS Web Site

so make sure you are downloading the bios for the correct revision of the board and follow this guide  
*www.ecs.com.tw/extra/flashutl/afuusb.pdf


----------



## prateek (Oct 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> there's two revisions of the board available :
> 
> v1.0
> PCCHIPS Web Site
> ...



Did the update but still not running! x( arghh im stuck!! The latest bios on their site are of 14/5/2008 and not a single update from them since then.. And i guess that this BIOS update is not enough to run this card? Earlier HD 6670 ran well without any Bios update but now how to run this??Any Solution Guyz???  :'(


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 1, 2013)

do you have any other graphic card to try on your mobo?


----------



## prateek (Oct 1, 2013)

No, i've not got any other card to test on my rig :/ will try if i get one from someone to try

Now any help possible on this or should I pack the card until I get a mobo upgrade


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2013)

If the old HD6670 is running fine then the pci-e slot is OK .. re-test the slot with HD 6670 once more just to be sure. If the outcome is positive then HD7750 is a pci-e 3.0 which may have some sort of compatibility issue with your motherboard so you are stuck unless you upgrade your mobo.

BTW, your cpu+mobo combo is not enough for many modern games so do consider upgrading or else the cpu is going to bottleneck HD7750 big time.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 2, 2013)

Is your RAM fixed correctly? I had the same issue,I removed and inserted my ram back,Display worked


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2013)

Op is getting display from IGP so his ram modules are working properly at-least.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> Op is getting display from IGP so his ram modules are working properly at-least.



Ya I read that after posting,My bad.I use a VGA Adapter and have no problem


----------



## prateek (Oct 4, 2013)

Will get to know you all, once i get a card to test :/


----------

